# Goodbye to my best hunting pal



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have had to make a heartbreaking decision. My 15 year old English Pointer will make her last trip with me to the Vet on Thursday. We have hunted together for 15 years, chasing and bagging pheasant and chukars. Her last hunt was on December 9th. I have so many wonderful memories and would give anything for one more season. Love your dog like today is the last day. She will be in the big hunting grounds in the sky chasing pheasants forever.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man 

Im so sorry to hear that. I hope it isnt too hard on you and your family. 

Great dogs are more than pets. They are family


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that. i just buried one of my longtime hunting dogs a week ago so i feel for ya. its tough to have to say goodbye to these incredible animals.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that. They just don't live long enough. Hold on to the memories.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That really sux guy.... I had to put my Dotti down the same way. Tore me up BAD.  

Chin up. Get you a new pup ASAP!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I am sure she had some great memories with you as well....sounds like she had a good run at life. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope everything went okay today. Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thursday morning was very difficult but the staff at my Vets office were very understanding and they cried just as much as I did. They had taken care of Mickey her entire life. I now have 2 dogs waiting for me to join them, Duke my German Shepard scout dog from Vietnam and Mickey. Many thanks for all your kind words. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad to hear the staff was helpful and supportive.

I know it isnt an easy thing to do but I am sure your pup is appreciative. And you gave her one last hunt! What better gift than a day in the field?!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I try to avoid these posts because they are so painful to you and the rest of us but eventually i can't help viewing. I've been thru 2 and dreading the 3rd, hopefully several years away. 15 years. WOW, sounds to me like you and Mickey had way more than the normal length and companionship and I'm sure you're very. very grateful. but, ---------------how about the healing and giving another best pard a chance? That's always been my medication even at my advanced years. Sparky keeps me going and I can almost forget the pain of the other losses. I Did say almost.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I did get a Yellow Lab that I hunt with also and who hunted the last 3 years with Mickey and I. He is quite a hunter. His being with me helps dull the pain but I'll always remember and cherish the time I had with Mickey. I don't mean to bring sadness to anyone, but talking about things seems to help.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I try to avoid these posts because they are so painful to you and the rest of us but eventually i can't help viewing. I've been thru 2 and dreading the 3rd, hopefully several years away. 15 years. WOW, sounds to me like you and Mickey had way more than the normal length and companionship and I'm sure you're very. very grateful. but, ---------------how about the healing and giving another best pard a chance? That's always been my medication even at my advanced years. Sparky keeps me going and I can almost forget the pain of the other losses. I Did say almost.


I do the same thing Leaky.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I feel your pain. I was forced to let go of my huntin pard three years ago. Sandy was a natural born duck dog, I learned to never doubt his nose. He would bust down phrag in order to get a duck, and would wander off for a half mile to find a cripple that ducked into a hidden little stream. I have another lab that is not half the hunter he was even tho she does ok. I have a card that the vet gave me which is on my gun cabinet to remind me of my buddy. Still miss him and always will.


----------

